# Vifa BC25SC06-04 1" Textile Dome Tweeter



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

*Current System setup:*
*JVC KW-NX7000BT*
*Tru SSLD66* line driver
*MB Quart DSC4125* running the front stage passive
*Dynaudio System 360* with DLS UR2.5's in for the midrange temporarily and these tweeters in temporarily
*MB Quart Nau660* running rear doors and rear deck 


This tweeter is quite impressive at it's price point!! Let me just start off with this though, I noticed an immediate rise in my noise floor after installing these, I assume because the DCR is only 2.9 ohms and the inherent sensitivity of tweeters in general that caused this to occur. I don't really care too much about the noise floor so not an issue for me.

Overall an extremely detailed tweeter with excellent on-axis performance. In my kick panels pointed slightly on axis they sound pretty darn good, they are what I would call airy, but on certain notes have a boxed in sound. I feel as though they could do with a bit of t/a and some eq'ing what other tweeters that cost quite a bit more can't even do. I do believe these tweeters are best suited for on-axis mounting to avoid the boxed in sound, I can't confirm that this would be the case as I only have them in the current configuration in my car. I do get some break up when I get on them hard but they mostly handle power very well. 

Overall, I would not hesitate for ~$30 to purchase these and run them in the car. 


*
Speakers/Components*

Sound Quality: 8/10
Power Handling: 8/10
Midbass: NA/10
Midrange: NA/10
Highs: 7/10
Detail: 8/10
Build Quality: 9/10
Value: 10/10
Total: *50/60*


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I have also used these tweeters before and I thought they were pretty good. to clarify on the off/on axis, on axis seemed to work best for these. They are Very sensitive that is for sure. I ran them off the hu and actually had to turn them down quite a bit. are you still using them? what did you cross them at?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Still being used, 4k is the xover point.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

The cool part is, for me at least, they seemed to play down to 3k just fine and even a tad lower with a steep crossover. anyway, good review, they are pretty decent for the price, glad you like them.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks they are rated to play down to 1350 but I'd expect diminished power handling at that level, and perhaps some breakup down low.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Its quite sensitive and has good output off hu power, and off hu power, power handling shuldnt b much of an issue


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah definitely. I see you're running IB, I love IB setups, and I don't think I'll go back now that I have 10's IB.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

what are you running IB? this is my first IB setup and I really like it so far.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Right now Blaupunk ODw1000's but I may be putting my Pioneer TS-W253f's in there or PG RSDc104's in there at some point soon.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

what about jbl w10gti? its a great sub!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh I know, I loved my W15GTI, but those are a bit expensive, and too deep to work in my application


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

they are deep, and heavy beasts!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

What's the directivity of the horn like? AKA dispersion pattern?


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

I dont have any graphs that show it but to my ears it had a wider dispersion than my jl and hertz tweets. It was ok off axis but like was said earlier, just sounded better on axis


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

I saw this review over at CACO and was chatting it up with Nismo over there about these.

Come mid may I am going to fiberglass 4 of these and 4 MLI65s in the front of my friends blazer in as an attempt to combat his SPL setup without sounding like crap.

Do wish these where 8 ohms but I guess it doesn't matter much. They are very pleasing on the eyes in person and its mild horn loading makes the driver very interesting. Can't beat the price too lols...........


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not icing they are sometimes hollow on some songs, and sometimes airy on others, not terribly bad, but definitely noticeable.


----------

